# Triumph Reunites!



## ne1roc

I think its good news. :rockon:



> The classic Triumph line-up (Rik Emmett/Mike Levine/Gil Moore) could not have selected a better way to reunite after a two decade absence - with what will undoubtedly be a show-stopping appearance at the 2008 Sweden Rock Festival. Held over a four-day span (June 4-7), the Sweden Rock Festival has been an annual event since 1992, and over the past few years, has been held in Norje, outside of Sölvesborg.
> 
> This year’s festival is featuring one of its strongest line-ups ever - in addition to Triumph’s highly anticipated appearance, such renowned groups as Judas Priest, Def Leppard, Blue Öyster Cult, and Whitesnake (among others) have also been confirmed. "We have had Triumph in mind for many years and hoped that they would play together again one day . When we saw Triumph was inducted into the Canadian Music Industry Hall Of Fame, then read some statements from the members that "maybe one day we will do something together again," we jumped in with an immediate offer - and it looks like we’re helping write some new history! A fantastic band with so many classic albums is just what Sweden Rock Festival is all about. I am very proud to be able to present this band at this years Sweden Rock Festival. I’m just one of many fans that are looking forward to this fantastic show." - Ingolf Persson, Sweden Rock Festival
> 
> As one of the godfathers of prog metal and leading lights of arena rock, Triumph formed in 1975, and built a large and loyal fanbase by the late ‘70s on the strength of their non-stop touring schedule throughout Canada and the USA and the success of their classic albums, ‘Rock & Roll Machine’ and ‘Just A Game.’
> 
> But it was in the 1980’s when Triumph truly became a force to be reckoned with, as a string of gold/platinum-certified albums (‘Progressions of Power,’ ‘Allied Forces,’ ‘Never Surrender,’ and ‘Thunder Seven’) and classic hits ("Fight the Good Fight," "Magic Power", "Lay It On The Line") solidified the group as one of rock’s top concert attractions. With their music continuing to live on during their absence, fans will now finally get the opportunity to catch this live legend on stage once more.
> 
> For more information, visit:
> www.triumphmusic.com
> www.rikemmett.com
> www.swedenrock.com


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Wow!

They must of threw some major cash at them, from everything I read there was a major rift between Rik and Mike/Gil.


----------



## WarrenG

I don't know. They were my favourite band growing up. I was young, they were young... I think I'll leave the memories alone.


----------



## ne1roc

WarrenG said:


> I don't know. They were my favourite band growing up. I was young, they were young... I think I'll leave the memories alone.


You're never too old to rock n roll....................just look at Henman! kjdr

By the way, very nice playing on Youtube! :food-smiley-004:
Do you like Rik Emmet's acoustical stuff?


----------



## zontar

WarrenG said:


> I don't know. They were my favourite band growing up. I was young, they were young... I think I'll leave the memories alone.


Sometimes that's the wisest course of action.
I've seen them live 2 or 3 times, but other than their second album (Rock N Roll Machine) and a handful of songs from their first & third albums, I found them a little dull on record. They were much better in concert. So the concert could be a good one. Are you flying over?

Still Rik Emmit is a talented guitarist, and he wrote a great guitar column back in the day. So if you're a big fan--hey it's big news.


----------



## WarrenG

ne1roc said:


> You're never too old to rock n roll....................just look at Henman! kjdr
> 
> By the way, very nice playing on Youtube! :food-smiley-004:
> Do you like Rik Emmet's acoustical stuff?


His acoustic stuff was why I started playing acoustic fingerstyle guitar.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to check him out too!
Here's what coming up.
January 24, '08 - Oakville, ON (sold out)
January 25, '08 - North Bay, ON
January 26, '08 - Markham, ON
http://www.rikemmett.com/


----------



## ne1roc

The motivation for reuniting.


> Death of Rik Emmett's brother prompted trio to regroup for festival
> 
> Jan 21, 2008 04:30 AM
> Greg Quill
> ENTERTAINMENT COLUMNIST
> 
> The Triumph shadow has hung for more than 20 years over Toronto guitarist Rik Emmett, but nothing – not the promise of money, nor the efforts of friends and advisers to engineer a reconciliation with his estranged bandmates, drummer Gil Moore and bassist Mike Levine – could have lured him back into the arena-rock vortex.
> 
> Until, that is, the recent cancer-related death of his younger brother, a longtime fan of the Toronto trio that broke out of the club scene in the mid-1970s and rose to international stardom through the 1980s before calling it quits.
> 
> Emmett, Moore and Levine have spent the subsequent two decades bickering and sniping at each other in public and lawyer's offices.
> 
> "Yeah, well ... life's too short, and I did make this promise to my brother before he died," Emmett said Friday from his Toronto home after the announcement that Triumph is one of the featured headliners in June at the four-day Sweden Rock Festival. Having been inducted into the Canadian Music Industry Hall of Fame last March, Emmett, Moore and Levine were approached by the festival to share its main stage with Judas Priest, Def Leppard, Blue Öyster Cult, Whitesnake and other top arena rock bands of the 1980s.
> 
> Their decision to reform had little to do with money and less with revisiting past glories, said Emmett, 54, the band's youngest member. He has built a respectable solo career as a jazz and rock guitarist since Triumph split. Levine and Moore quit playing altogether, the latter to establish the Metalworks recording complex in Mississauga.
> 
> "When there's a death in the family, you start pondering the meaning of life ... and it's not as if Triumph has ever gone away. It's been part of me since I was in my early 20s," says Emmett.
> 
> He also recalled sharing a bill with veteran hard rock act Nazareth recently and being moved by their camaraderie and shared loved of the music they've been playing since the early 1970s.
> 
> "They're old, grey-haired, hard-drinking Scottish geezers and they're living an adventure that may never end, eternal brothers in music. I was jealous. I wished I still had that."
> 
> In the 1980s Triumph released a string of gold and platinum albums (Progressions of Power, Allied Forces, Never Surrender, Thunder Seven) and several durable hits, including "Fight the Good Fight," "Magic Power" and "Lay It On The Line."
> 
> Even so, it's unlikely Triumph can pick up where it left off. The plan, Emmett said, is to perform once in Sweden, and maybe a couple of times in July at venues yet to be determined, then to spend a year gearing up for a major world tour beginning in the summer of 2009.
> 
> "Of course, there is a Spinal Tap element to all of this," Emmett adds. "We haven't even had a rehearsal yet.
> 
> "This is no middle-age adventure. This is our history, our lives, our work."


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sign me up for a few tickets if they play anywhere near by.


----------



## david henman

ne1roc said:


> You're never too old to rock n roll....................just look at Henman! kjdr



*curtseys*

...or paul mccartney. i just watched a 2005 dvd. he's 63 and performing with a stripped down rock and roll band.

hardcore.

i'm not a big fan of emmett, but it will be great to see him in spandex again!

-dh


----------



## Robboman

I won't be flying to Sweden, but I sure hope they tour Canada eventually! 

Hard to believe it's been 20 + years. I saw them in Calgary in the 80's, the Thunder Seven tour. Blew my teenage mind!


----------



## co-intelpro

When I hear the name "Triumph", all I can think of is either a motorcycle or a comic insult dog. What was their big hit(s)?


----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> I'd like to check him out too!
> Here's what coming up.
> January 24, '08 - Oakville, ON (sold out)
> January 25, '08 - North Bay, ON
> January 26, '08 - Markham, ON
> http://www.rikemmett.com/


fyi these shows are "Emmett does Clapton" shows, not Triumph shows.

Pete


----------



## WarrenG

co-intelpro said:


> When I hear the name "Triumph", all I can think of is either a motorcycle or a comic insult dog. What was their big hit(s)?


Lay it on the Line
Hold On
Magic Power
Fight the Good Fight


----------



## Sneaky

jroberts said:


> I'm holding out for a Helix reunion.
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Or Anvil...

:rockon2:


----------



## zontar

Robboman said:


> I won't be flying to Sweden, but I sure hope they tour Canada eventually!
> 
> Hard to believe it's been 20 + years. I saw them in Calgary in the 80's, the Thunder Seven tour. Blew my teenage mind!


I don't think I was at that one--I was at earlier ones though--
I saw the Progression Of Power Tour (had the T-shirt) and Allied Forces. I'm not sure if I caught them on the Just a Game tour.


----------



## skydigger

co-intelpro said:


> When I hear the name "Triumph", all I can think of is either a motorcycle or a comic insult dog. What was their big hit(s)?



Get yourself a copy of Triumph's Allied Forces. It's probably their best album, but those songs really come alive in concert.


----------



## Hamstrung

jroberts said:


> I'm holding out for a Helix reunion.
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


They played Kitchener (their hometown) a couple months ago. Not sure if they're gonna tour. :rockon2:


----------



## torndownunit

Helix is playing here in Orangeville with April Wine in either February or March.


----------



## Sneaky

They are playing at the Junos in April too.


----------



## ne1roc

Sneaky said:


> They are playing at the Junos in April too.


Who....Triumph?


----------



## Sneaky

ne1roc said:


> Who....Triumph?


Yes. Well, not Yes, but yes, Triumph, not Who.


----------



## greco

Sneaky said:


> Yes. Well, not Yes, but yes, Triumph, not Who.



Who is on first...Yes?


----------



## bobb

greco said:


> Who is on first...Yes?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39xNlnmNLf4


----------



## faracaster

Sneaky said:


> They are playing at the Junos in April too.



Sorry to you Triumph fans......
But they are not playing. They are being inducted into the hall of fame. But not performing. There will be a video tape pack showing highlights and then a wave from the band. :wave:


----------



## faracaster

Sneaky said:


> Or Anvil...
> 
> :rockon2:


Hey I may be wrong, but Anvil never went away. As a matter of fact I just heard that there is a recent documentary made on the band, by someone resonably famous, just can't think of the filmakers name right now.


----------



## faracaster

*Sorry for the Triumph derail but.....*

ANVIL !!!!
Okay found it......
The movie was well received at the Sundance Festival read below.

The Story of Anvil
BY Marc Weisblott January 24, 2008 15:01

Today on the Scroll: A documentary about Toronto's most tenacious heavy metal band makes an unlikely noise at the Sundance Film Festival 
Anvil have just flown home from the Sundance Film Festival, where Anvil!: The Story of Anvil — a documentary about the Toronto speed-metal band’s tenacity — has been screening to packed theatres all week, in time for a Friday night gig at the Bovine Sex Club.

But frontman Steve "Lips" Kudlow can’t quite make it to the phone right now.

“Delta Airlines just shredded his guitar,” reports director Sacha Gervasi on the phone from Park City, Utah. “He’s just sick about it — and probably shouting at the top of his lungs at them as we speak.”

Rather than waiting to hear the reverberations from Pearson International Airport, best to catch up with the filmmaker, who first met Kudlow and drummer Robb Reiner — who formed the band in 1978 under the name Lips, before changing to Anvil upon signing to Attic Records — at London’s Marquee Club following a concert in Sept. 1982, when Gervasi was 15 years old. Anvil were building momentum with their album Metal on Metal, touring the festival circuit in Europe and Japan, and making fans who grew up to be Anthrax, Metallica, Megadeth, Slash and Slayer. 

“They kind of adopted me as their mascot,” says Gervasi. The following summer, restless while visiting his economics professor dad in New York City, Gervasi was hopping on a train to see some friends and ended up playing roadie and selling T-shirts for Anvil’s tour of Canadian hockey rinks, then went back for two more tours. Anvil drummer Reiner also helped Gervasi learn his way around a kit.

From there, Gervasi did the usual things a teenage metalhead would wont to do: got a degree in Modern History from King’s College, worked for British Poet Laureate Ted Hughes, put together a band with Gavin Rossdale, left to write a few scripts (including The Terminal), fathered Geri Halliwell’s child, etc. etc. etc. 

He figured that the members of Anvil had split up or suffered some other fate that wouldn’t earn any press attention. In fact, Kudlow and Reiner had weathered several line-up changes, performing in trio or quartet formations. Somewhere in the midst of it, Gervasi happened upon their website and discovered they were still plugging away, playing shows at places like at Etobicoke sports bar Heads or Tails on Brown's Line, and the occasional classic-metal festival around the globe.

Kudlow hadn’t forgotten the kid they called “Tea Bag” — only because he drank lots of tea, assures Gervasi. “We thought you were either dead,” wrote Kudlow, “or become a lawyer.” Same difference in the realm of Anvil, where Kudlow and Reiner’s pact to stick together in pursuit of musical glory hadn’t diminished a bit — even if the singer spent days making deliveries for Choice Children’s Catering in Scarborough while the drummer was building porches and working in demolition.

Gervasi flew Kudlow out to Los Angeles, and in the course of hanging with Schindler’s List and American Gangster screenwriter Steven Zaillian, discovered that Anvil shrieker’s passion hadn’t diminished one bit.

“He had just not given up,” said Gervasi. “He was just as enthusiastic, had the same amount of passion, same amount of drive, and I realized there was something crazy and magical about his determination.” 

The cameras then became part of Anvil’s life, with their teenage protégé along for the ride as they deliberated about whether to take a 13th stab at making an album, pressing their luck by calling it This is Thirteen. 

The Story of Anvil documents this period of time (which included a tour of Eastern Europe) as well as with archival footage for a film that — at least on paper — sounds like a counterpoint to Metallica’s filmed document of their group therapy process, Some Kind of Monster. Gervasi hastens to make a distinction though.

“Metallica had become incredibly successful by that point in time,” he says, “they were a billion-dollar corporation. This movie is about going inside the lives of two guys who have blue-collar jobs, who can barely even afford gas for their car, but are completely committed to their friendship.”

The enthusiastic reaction at Sundance has assured Gervasi that his own personal link to the storyline generated a film that will appeal to people who’ve never heard of Anvil, as the characters transcend the stridency of their music.

“At one screening there were a couple of guys in their 20s sitting next to a couple in their 70s who were bawling their eyes out,” reports Gervasi. “For them, this movie has come out of nowhere, but I’m confident that it will grab an audience. The whole purpose is to confound stereotypes. And this is a truly profound and heroic story, and it will take people to a place where people never expected.” 

Marketing hyperbole notwithstanding, the Anvil story is sure to resonate on the band’s home turf, as they return from Sundance as conquering heroes. An online clip from the Sundance Channel shows festival founder Robert Redford enthusiastically chatting up Gervasi.

“This is very strange,” the director comments during the press scrum in the show. “Is this what it was like being in Wham!? I feel like Andrew Ridgeley of Wham! during the ‘Last Christmas’ video.” 

And what were the two Anvil guys hoping to see while at Sundance? "Naked women."

Screenings took place throughout the week, culminating in a midnight Jan. 19 show at the Egyptian Theatre in Park City. The audience included a correspondent from Vanity Fair, British semi-royal family member Tom Parker-Bowles and Toronto International Film Festival folk who are hoping to give The Story of Anvil the full-on red carpet treatment in September leading up to a full-fledged theatrical release.

And, without being able to get Kudlow on the line today, Gervasi is content to do the talking on behalf of his friend of 25 years.

“The other day Steve told me, 'Imagine what it would be like screaming into the void for 30 years, and finally someone heard'? That’s what this experience has been like for us.”


----------



## Sneaky

faracaster said:


> Hey I may be wrong, but Anvil never went away. As a matter of fact I just heard that there is a recent documentary made on the band, by someone resonably famous, just can't think of the filmakers name right now.


Hey, thanks for that Pete. I used to hang with those guys a bit back in the "Lips" days (my buddys brother was the rhythm player, Dave Allison... I doubt he is still in the band). Saw many a show at the Gasworks etc, and went to a few of their legendary after show parties.

Might be a fun film to see.

Pete


----------

